# Plasticville Gas Station



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought this O scale large gas station for $1.00. The tower/neck was broken off and the roof cap missing.[like so many of them]
This was a good starting point for a Shell station.
I reinforced the neck, filed off the clock and signs. Then put sheets of styrene on the sides and made a roof cap.
Finished off with Rust-oleum 2x gloss apple red paint and Microscale Decals, HO size.
The air pump is PV. fire box. The 55' Chevy Bel Air is my dad's.
This is the Shell station at the corner of our street when I was growing up in the 60's. It will go on the layout someday.
Currently displayed on top of the Curtis Mathis stereo my folks bought new in 1960. It is displayed with the rest of the block, O'brien's drug store and a small 5&10. My childhood hangouts.
Tucgary
Note: I took pictures when I started this but now can't find them. Duh


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice display. I like the whole thing, especially the vehicles.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

It looks great, Gary. Very nice work.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you guys!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, I think a little weathering, after all, it's been there for 70 years!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

70 years and the price /gal is still 25 cents


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks to Google map we can see what they look like today.
The drug store block is a body shop and the Shell is a Citgo.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Really like the gas station. Lots of activity and the pumps look like what i remember:appl:


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Tucgary said:


> I bought this O scale large gas station for $1.00. The tower/neck was broken off and the roof cap missing.[like so many of them]
> This was a good starting point for a Shell station.
> I reinforced the neck, filed off the clock and signs. Then put sheets of styrene on the sides and made a roof cap.
> Finished off with Rust-oleum 2x gloss apple red paint and Microscale Decals, HO size.
> ...


Great looking. I also took a Plasticville gas station and converted into a Sinclair that dad use to fuel up every Saturday. "Joe Oaks Sinclair Station". Located on Dixie Highway in my home town. I also filled up there and bought tires from him. Sorry to say its been torn down.
I also sanded signage off, added signage and painted appropriate. Sitting on far side, it doesn't look out of scale. I even added a 56 Ford Blue and white as dad drove. He loved that car. One summer he used his 2 weeks vacation to completely take down and rebuild the engine. He had that car for 15 years. 
The fridgerator cars in background are headed to local AGAR HAM slaughterhouse and packaging company.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

Walter, That looks so cool in a black and white photo.

Thanks to GRJ, Lemonhawk and Walter for your replies.


----------

